# Preening me?



## Chez

What is Billie thinking/doing when he is (thankfully) ever so gently picking at my face & neck? He does this everyday without fail, for ages & ages. The first few times he did this, I was perspiring & thought he may have been enjoying the saltiness, but this isn't always the case & he still insists on doing it. Is it possible he is preening me or showing some kind of affection?

I fear I'm not making much sense here unless someone recognizes this as a known behaviour. :wacko:

Anyone?


----------



## Siobhan

That's precisely what he's doing. Birds preen each other in the flock, so it means he considers you family and is relaxed and affectionate enough to want to preen you. See if he'll let you scritch his head in return. Johnny LOVES to have his little head rubbed and scratched while Freddie has to be in just the right mood to allow it, though I can kiss Freddie all I like.


----------



## .mpeg

mister sometimes preens my rattail, he used to do it alllll the time. hi likes to preen my partner's toenails. he's met my partner's brother a couple of times and i think he must be able to sense the male hormones, cos he was going at his toenails too. 
he sometimes goes for my acne though. that hurts!


----------



## Chez

Brilliant, thanks Siobhan!

Yes, he does allow me to scritch his head & body & absolutely loves it. I attempted to take a video of it yesterday lol


----------



## Belinda

Arnie is a bit selfish and tends to just preen herself when she's on me or ask for head scritches, whereas the new baby looks at me in wonder and likes to preen my hair for me, it's so sweet. If I'm lying down and she's on my chest she also tries to preen my lips (being a baby she's a bit obsessed with my mouth) and my nostrils.


----------



## Kaoru

The birds here love preening the stubble of my bf, looks really cute  
until it is a little too long, and they pull out a hair XD then the bf does not think it is cute  .
Be careful she doesn't bite you in the nostril Belinda, believe me it hurts


----------



## Cryson123

My birdie loves to preen the back of my head, gets all close and always falls asleep after. So adorable


----------



## Larakat

Stella preens my ear. She's fallen asleep with her beak in my ear at times! She loves having the back of her neck and top of her head rubbed with my cheek. I can't use my fingers or hands...she doesn't trust fingers at all. but I can just lean into here and nob my head and rotate my head to rub away...she accommodates by moving around and bending over so I can "reach" her itches spots. lolz

We trade time. She preens me, I love her back. This can go on for hours if I'm at the computer designing.

Alas, if I'm upstairs in the studio creating or painting she can't stand sitting still...she has her eyes on everything laid out on the work table....which is quite the challenge to say the least.

But this in and of itself explains my preference for Tiels. They are so 2 year old childlike. So full of adoration and love and completely sure that anything she wants is okay. :tiel6:


----------

